# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Bờ Tây Hoa Kỳ

## Golden Tours

*Đón Giáng Sinh và Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014 Tại Hoa Kỳ
Kết Hợp Thăm Thân * 
*SAN FRANCISCO - LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS 
*
*09 ngày – 08 đêm*
*Khởi hành: 19; 26/12/2013; 29/01/2014 (29 Tết); 01/02/2014 (Mùng 2 Tết)
*


Để thỏa mãn nhu cầu đi du lịch kết hợp với thăm thân nhân trong mùa xuân Giáp Ngọ 2014, Golden Tours xin giới thiệu đến quý khách “Hành trình xuyên bờ Tây Hoa Kỳ” được biết đến là khu sinh sống đông nhất của người Việt tại Hoa Kỳ và đồng thời cũng là nơi qui tụ nhiều trung  tâm mua sắm, khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng bậc nhất trên thế giới: Las Vesgas được ví như thánh địa casino, Los Angeles – quê hương của kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood và thành phố San Francisco xinh đẹp. 

*N**GÀY* *0**1 : TP.HCM –* *SAN FRANCISCO (Ăn tối) *  
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi San Francisco. Đến San Francisco, xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

*N**GÀY* *02* : *SAN FRANCISCO* *(Ăn ba bữa) *  
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan:  
·         *Cầu Cổng Vàng* bắc qua vịnh San Francisco, nối liền phía bắc bán đảo San Francisco với hạt Marin và được xây dựng trong bốn năm với chi phí lên tới 30 triệu đô la_.


_
_(Cầu Cổng Vàng)_
·         *Tham quan và mua sắm tại Cảng Cá*.
·         *Tòa Thị Chính thành phố, đ**ường hoa Lombard*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 
·         *Khu phố Trung Hoa, Quảng trường Union square.*
·         *Khu Fine Art, chụp hình t**òa nhà có hình dáng như một kim tự tháp* *Transameric**a.*
·         *Du thuyền trên Vịnh San Francisco ngắm cảnh.* 
Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*N**GÀY* *03* : *SAN FRANCISCO – MONTEREY – 17 MILES – LOS ANGELES* *(Ăn ba bữa) *  
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Los Angeles, còn được gọi thành phố “Thiên Thần”. Trên đường đi, ghé *tham quan Monterey* với những con phố nhỏ dốc cao với những quán cà phê, nhà hàng thơ mộng trữ tình, những biệt thự  ẩn mình trong rừng tùng cổ thụ, *17 Miles* nửa dọc theo bờ biển, nửa len lách trong rừng Del Monte Forest, du khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi biệt thự hàng triệu đô của các tỷ phú trong vùng. Đến Los Angeles, ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.       

*N**GÀY 04**: LOS ANGELES –* *UNIVERSAL STUDIO* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
·         *Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng* với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert


_
_(Đại lộ Hollywood)_

·         Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – *Mann’s Chinese Theatre*_,_ nơi lưu lại những vết chân, chữ ký, bàn tay,… của những nhân vật nổi tiếng của điện ảnh Hoa Kỳ và thế giới: _Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe_ ...  
·         *Nhà hát Kodak* – nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm. 
Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
·         *Universal Studio* – phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các _bộ phim 3D, 4D_ như _Shrak_, _Terminator II_ …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi 

*N**GÀY* *05**: LOS ANGELES** – LAS VEGAS** (Ăn ba bữa)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi *Las Vegas,* thành phố được đánh giá là “giàu có và phát triển nhất nước Mỹ vào năm 1997. Las Vegas là thành phố đông dân nhất ở tiểu bang Nevada,  thủ phủ của quận Clark, và là thành phổ nổi tiếng thế giới với các khu nghỉ dưỡng, sòng bạc và các loại hình giải trí siêu hiện đại. Trên đường đi ghé:
·         *Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.
Ăn trưa. Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. 
Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan các *khách sạn* *Flamingo,* *MGM*, *Ceasar Palace, New York New York**,…* vì mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt, độc đáo và thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí: show phun nước, Viking show, show ánh sáng, núi lửa phun trào,… hoặc thử vận may tại các casinos. 


_(Khách sạn Flamingo)_

*N**GÀY* *06**: LAS VEGAS** (Ăn ba bữa)*
      Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan:
·         *Đập nước Hoover Dam* cung cấp điện cho toàn bộ thành phố Las Vegas, *công ty sản xuất chocolate*, *vườn Cactus. 



*
(_Đập nước Hoover Dam_)

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:·         *Las Vegas Premium outlet**,* *Fashion outlet*
·         *Hoặc các mall nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá*
Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).

*Option đi thăm kỳ quan Grand Canyon nguyên ngày, phụ thu 3,600,000 VNĐ/khách:* 
The Grand Canyon là một trong 7 Kỳ quan Thiên nhiên của Thế giới, ngắm nhìn dòng sông Colorado và trải nghiệm cảm giác đi trực thăng sát vách núi dựng đứng, đi trên Skywalk - cây cầu kính trong suốt treo bên sườn núi ở độ cao 4,000 feet so với mực sông Colorado và là một công trình nhân tạo cao nhất Thế giới - từ đây có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Canyon. 





_(Cầu kính trong suốt Skywalk)_ 
*N**GÀY* *07**: LAS VEGAS** – LOS ANGELES* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn về lại Los Angeles, trên đi ghé mua sắm tại các outlets. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.  
·         *Nếu Qúy khách muốn thăm thân, có thể tách đoàn sau khi kết thúc chương trình* 

*N**GÀY* *08*: *LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)* 
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay

*N**GÀY* *09**:  VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
 
*Gía tour:  VNĐ/khách*
*63.600.000* *VNĐ* *(dịch vụ)* *+* *6.100.000* *VNĐ (thuế** hàng không**) =* *69.700.000* *VNĐ/khách* 
*Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn*

*Bao gồm**:*
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN –  SFO//LAX – SGN 
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 6.100.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). 
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
Tại San Francisco: Best Western hotel hoặc tương đương
Tại Las Vegas: Bally’s resort hotel hoặc tương đương 
Tại Los Angeles: Huntington Beach hotel hoặc tương đương 
-          Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm. 
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả). 
-          Mỗi chai nước/ khách/ ngày 
-          Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.**440**.000 VND.*
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: 7.500.000 VND/ 7 đêm 
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày. 
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._ 
-          _Trường hợp Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Qúy khách sẽ đóng 2.800.000 VNĐ/khách (phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ)._ 
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ**.*  
Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều chương trình du lịch hấp dẫn và mới lạ khác: Châu Úc, Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ, Châu Á,... Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm tại trang web: http://goldentours.vn/vn/lichkhoihanh.html

* Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Điểm Vàng (Golden Tours)*

*  Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456  *Hotline:* *0903 798 436 - 0903 798 437* *Fax:* (+848) 3925 6787
*  Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
*  Email:*  info@goldentours.vn - *Website:* www.goldentours.vn
*Facebook*: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------

